# She's not to old, right?



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

no 20 isn't too bad
I'm a little concerned with her weight. Yes the people put in the ad saying she was underweight, but she looks pretty bad to me.

Also, I don't like the way she's standing. She toes out REALLY bad, and her legs look weird to me.

Personally, I'd step away from this one. She's cute and does seem to have a good attitude, but she doesn't look healthy or sound.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm, agreed. 20 is more 'middle aged' than old, but with weight that low and STILL a big belly I'd be worried about worms as well as malnutrition.

And there's no guaruntee her behaviour will be so good when she's got some weight and and feeling more energetic.

Shame - she'd look very sweet if in good condition.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she is cute. And she isn't too old, but she is getting up there.

The weight is definitely a concern because you would think they would want to fatten her up to get her sold. It just seems rather iffy to me.

Other than her weight issue, she seems like a good candidate. I would certainly get a pre-purchase exam on her just to make sure she's in good health and could keep up with you sister if she advances quickly


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

m.
Thanks for the advice.
They said they ran out of hay, so she's only getting sweet feed.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

AngelGurl said:


> m.
> Thanks for the advice.
> They said they ran out of hay, so she's only getting sweet feed.


even with sweet feed she should be fatter. And they should know to up the sweet feed if she still isn't gaining weight


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess..
It's funny..
everytime I post something like this on 2 places, I get different responses..
On this other site, everyone says go for it.
On here, I've gotten dont's  
oh well :roll:


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I really do like her coloring...and she really does look like a sweet little thing...

But, yeah, I do have to agree about her weight issue. She is 20 years old, which, isn't bad for a pony...but she looks really thin.

I do not think that 'running out of hay' is a good excuss to let a pony get that thin. There are always hay alternatives such as beetpulp, hay pellets, hay cubes, even those complete feeds (if you're desperate). This poor girl looks almost starved....what would she look like without her winter coat :shock: 

If you think you can put the weight on her, I think she'd be a nice buy...but I would also check for soundness... :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

well do whatever you want to!

taking a second and third look at Suzie, she isn't too underweight, but she is slightly.

And it could just be that her owners aren't that knowledgeable with horses and don't know to up her sweet feed.

Talk to your sister and see what pony she likes the best. 

A good thing about Suzie is that she is older and has been there, done that. Which is good if you sister is just learning how to ride. 

Sorry if i was kinda harsh before. I didn't mean to be


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree with appylover, get a prepurchase exam before going any further, if possible. With her body condition I'd want to be sure it isn't something more serious than not enough feed.
She's adorable and looks like a sweetie. How all goes well if you decide to go ahead with it.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

No worries about being harsh - that's all part of critiqueing, right?


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I really like her! I think she sounds like a great beginner horse! I am also concerned about her weight. I would be nervous about there being an underlying problem that it causing it, but since you said the owners ran out of hay :x . (Sorry I just don't understand how that happens, you own the horses, you should provide the food for them, running out is not an excuse for a thin horse) Sorry for the rant. 

Have you gone to try her out? If you have and you like her, then I say go for it. I would think about getting a vet out to look at though. It can cost a little more than you might want to spend, and it's not necessary, but with her less than perfect condition right now it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

is that your sister in the pink? I think they would make a cute couple :!: I hope that everything works out and she is sound for you...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i think she looks very underweight but that is only a problem if you dont have means to pay for what she needs to fix her. she is a pony so ideally it shouldnt take much to put some weight back on her. if she is only for your sister as a learner horse i think she sounds perfect. 

get a vet check though just to make sure there isnt anything else going on with her but if its only lack of food it shouldnt take much at all. 

good luck with her and i say if it feels right, go for it


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohh...=)


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

We may be getting her


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

she does look very unhealthy......


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

20 isn't a bad age for a beg. pony. 
She's underweight, for sure. That can be fixed, though, with a little TLC. 
Also, is it just me or does she look like she could have cushings? I'm not sure...her coat doesn't look healthy, in my opinion. It could be winter fur, though. Get a vet check, either way.
Other than that, she's a cutie.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hopefully you get her and giver her tons of loving and food!


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

She passed the vet check..=)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

20 is middle aged for a pony as they live to around 32 years of age. I am agreeing with everyone else though about her weight. She looks really wormy. She doesn't have a shiny coat the hair looks really fine and she has a big belly but no meat on her hips. You would be surprised what a furry coat can hide. Even though she is adorable, I would stay away from this because of malnutrition.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*pony*

Hey she is not to old and yes does need some grocerys but the heavy winter coat makes her look worse also . id go for her she seems to fit the bill on what you are looking for and since she past the vet check some grocery and a lot of love will do wonders to a good horse or pony


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

One thing to worry about with her is arthritis. Already by the way she is standing with her back legs int he first picture, its almost as if her joints are getting stiff, which is normal for a pony her age. Is it warm out there? I see that your in a tee-shirt and its green out. I would look into if that pony has cushings. Typically ponies around that age develop cushings disease. Its not un-common but it is life threatening. Found in old ponies, generally pituitary dependent. Similar symptoms - excessively hairy coat (long and tangled), sweaty, pot belly. This is also a common cause of chronic laminitis. But you never know, i have known plenty of ponies who have had cushings and have died from it. Its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

She looks sweet but unhealthy. I'd be concerned about cushings with that long coat unless she's always just been really thick in winter. Also she looks VERY thin, especially around the hindquarters.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Whats cushings?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Abby said:


> Whats cushings?


http://www.recoveryeq.com/cushings_syndrome_pro.htm
That explains it. I could explain it, but I think that gives you a better idea.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

20 isn't that old to me, either.  
Definitely get a pre-purchase exam; but hopefully it's nothing but lack of hay. But still, I agree; what's up with all that hair? The owners should know better...she looks very thin. But I'm sure you could fatten her up.  Hopefully she doesn't have Cushings, but I'd look into it more.

I think she sounds like a good horse, & willing to please.  If you really do like her, go for it!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Hm, one of our horses gets a coat like that in the winter and he is only six, and another horse I knew was in her teens and she looked mammoth in the winter but always had since she was young.

I doubt they had cushings, but she looks rather sunken. Since she passed the prepurchase, I think she is perfect.


----------

